# 80D or 6D?



## Cory (Apr 17, 2016)

If one were to upgrade from a 70D and already has a 35 2.0 IS, 85 1.8 and 200 2.8 and puts a massive weight on image quality (shooting mostly landscape, portraits, street and stage performances) would that person possibly be best served with an 80D or 6D? Would low ISO performance be similar?
Hypothetically, examples of what they might be shooting are at -

https://www.instagram.com/coryasteiner/ and

http://www.flickr.com/photos/corysteiner/ 

and wouldn't be opposed to a long zoom one day, but probably not overly needed most of the time.

THANKS because I got all kinds of **** on ebay and am ready to rumble.


----------



## d (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey Cory,

Those galleries have quite a mix of shooting distances and subjects, so it's hard to nail down which body would be ideal, but from what I've seen on the internet so far, the 80D might be the way to go. You wouldn't be giving up any reach from the 70D (both being crop sensors), and the 80D seems to represent the next generation in Canon's sensor design, so you're getting cleaner shadows, and comparable dynamic range to the 6D, plus a few more pixels as well. And the AF system has also been improved over the 70D, and has never been a strong point in the 6D.

Hope that's helpful!

d.


----------



## darynthe (Apr 17, 2016)

Cory said:


> If one were to upgrade from a 70D and already has a 35 2.0 IS, 85 1.8 and 200 2.8 and puts a massive weight on image quality (shooting mostly landscape, portraits, street and stage performances) would that person possibly be best served with an 80D or 6D? Would low ISO performance be similar?
> Hypothetically, examples of what they might be shooting are at -
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/coryasteiner/ and
> ...




I'd go for the 6d. Usually an actual update for quality is to go for a full frame. The 6d is arguably the best quality available (short of the new 1dII) Just rent one for a weekend and see the difference it makes for framing. I chequed your galleries and to me it seems the composition in your photos (which are very good already) will benefit a lot for the 35mm. Good luck.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Apr 17, 2016)

+ 500

[/quote]


I'd go for the 6d. Usually an actual update for quality is to go for a full frame. The 6d is arguably the best quality available (short of the new 1dII) Just rent one for a weekend and see the difference it makes for framing. I chequed your galleries and to me it seems the composition in your photos (which are very good already) will benefit a lot for the 35mm. Good luck.
[/quote]


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 17, 2016)

I have both and am finding the 80D about equal in IQ at ISO 100, given equal framing. The attached was shot at f/11, about where I would shoot with the 6D.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 17, 2016)

For the low ISO, 80D will show superiority in resolution, ability to push shadows when needed, 45 AF points including F8 lens, Dual Pixel AF, articulated LCD.

Above ISO 800, the 6D will take the lead if the objects do not move quickly.

Simple like that.


----------



## darynthe (Apr 17, 2016)

Sorry but I doubt the quality is better with the 80D. The Full frames always have an advantage even with less megapixels because of the bigger sensor. Quality will improve, the isolation will be better, and all the best lenses are done with full frame in mind (it is a technical explanation though so I won't go into it). The lenses the OP has are not L so she will be ok with the crop sensor, but if he wants better quality lenses with time he won't get anything out of them with a cropped frame because of physics.

The places where the 80D is better are: for video focusing and for wildlife photography. For studio, portraits, and especially for landscape the 6d is better. 

Shadows are ok, take a look at this photo I took last week with my 6d:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26171144422/in/dateposted-public/

More of my pics with 6d

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## d (Apr 17, 2016)

darynthe said:


> Sorry but I doubt the quality is better with the 80D. The Full frames always have an advantage even with less megapixels because of the bigger sensor. Quality will improve, the isolation will be better, and all the best lenses are done with full frame in mind (it is a technical explanation though so I won't go into it). The lenses the OP has are not L so she will be ok with the crop sensor, but if he wants better quality lenses with time he won't get anything out of them with a cropped frame because of physics.
> 
> The places where the 80D is better are: for video focusing and for wildlife photography. For studio, portraits, and especially for landscape the 6d is better.



I disagree with your reasoning. While a full frame sensor can gather more light than a crop one due to it's size, that doesn't automatically guarantee the "quality is better" or that "full frames always have an advantage". The 80D has already been measured as having greater dynamic range than the 6D at ISO 100 and 200, and cleaner shadow recovery with less noise, and that's while giving a bit more resolution as well. For landscapes and portraits, I'd say the 80D has the advantage. That's not to mention a higher top shutter speed of 1/8000, and a higher flash sync of 1/250.

Your explanation about lenses makes no sense - "Because of physics"!? Crop sensors are great with full frame lenses, since they make use of the central sweet spot and don't "see" the poorer performing outer edges. That generally means less vignetting, less field curvature, and greater sharpness at the edge of frame.

d.


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 17, 2016)

generally FF would be the way to go, a few lenses can be sufficiently sharp that they can make an image from a crop as sharp as a FF, but those lenses are mostly top end for which you could buy a FF body and a decent lens

I love my 6D, but I don't care about video and do no sports photography. The fastest objects in my viewfinder are my kids playing, and it's fast enough for them (well the centre point is).

Things I fell in love with on my 6D:

Shooting at ISO25600 is VERY usable..
Silent shooting
Depth of field is effectively shallower.. (I'm now choosing to stop down for optimum DoF rather than always shooting wide open & wanting less)
I fell back in love with 50mm.. even though I've only got the 50STM at that focal length.
I can shoot wide AND shallow, something not really possible on a crop (show me an 18mm F1.2 lens, vs my 28f1.8 )
The weight is no more than my old 30D.


----------



## captainkanji (Apr 17, 2016)

Look at Dustin Abbot's site to see just how good the 6D IQ is. I think it would serve you well. Except for the MMA shot. There's no way the 6D will focus through a fence. I had to manually focus to do that. I love mine.


----------



## Cory (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks for the insight. Sounds like there's no wrong answer with maybe the 6D being "it". Here's a 70D shot from last week that might point to the 6D?:


----------



## chammer (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi,

With your lenses, you can afford a lightweight full frame with the Canon 6D. 
Technical numbers are nothing, when you can have so much fun and pleasure with this EOS.
Landscapes, portraits, street photos, spectacles, interiors, nights ? Think wide, think depth of field, think central AF, think L lenses without crop factor, think 6D. You can't regret it.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 17, 2016)

Cory said:


> Thanks for the insight. Sounds like there's no wrong answer with maybe the 6D being "it". Here's a 70D shot from last week that might point to the 6D?:


In photos of dimly lit interiors such as your picture of the orchestra, 6D would be a big step on his 70D.


----------



## dak723 (Apr 17, 2016)

If there is any way for you to rent - or buy them from a place where you can return them easily - then I would go that route and answer your own question. Only your answer will matter - what we think is really irrelevant. Since you only have primes, you may find the switch to FF to be a major change in your compositions and if you can get the pics you want. The difference in DOF may also make a big difference. When I bought the 6D (an excellent camera, in my opinion) I eventually needed to buy another crop for the reach and for my floral photos which needed a greater DOF than the FF could give me. So, it really matters what you shoot and what you are looking for. And only you can answer those questions by trying out the two cameras.


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Cory. You've hit on a question that many have right now - get the newest crop camera that has some nice upgrades and features, or move into FF with what Canon considers an entry level camera. I've got both a 6D and a 60D and my experience is that if you want to match FF image quality, you really need to have good class on your crop camera. If you were to stick with the 80D option, the best lens you have is the 35 F2.0 IS. I'm not knocking the other two, but when it comes down to sharpness, the 35 is the best one in the bunch wider open, followed by the 200. At around 5.6 they all are very similar. Remember that your lenses are subject to the crop factor, so if you were to purchase the 6D then all of your lenses will appear wider than they did before which may affect how you photograph. That 35mm is acting similar to what a 50mm would on a FF.

I have not tried an 80D, but I can tell you that there is a difference between the 60D image quality and the 6D's image quality, but I only see it if I'm printing bigger than 8x10 or shooting at larger apertures. Of course, in that price range there is the lack of features on the 6D that are found on the 80D. From the indoor sports I shoot, I would love to have that anti-flicker feature in my 6D, and the updated AF system would be nice. I can tell you that the 6D will focus through a fence as seen here:



COTA 4_2016 (470 of 496) by Wesley Smith, on Flickr

Given what you've posted on flickr, I would recommend trying the 80D out. With all of the sports pictures you have, I think you would find the frame rate and AF system of the 6D too much of a step backwards.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 18, 2016)

Looking at your portfolios, you are not doing a lot of fast-action tracking so either camera will be acceptable for what I see on there. But you do want a camera to react quickly to capture the moment and the 80D probably wins out over that. Just because the AF of the 6D is not as good as that on the 80D does not mean that the 6D AF is bad. 
You have quite a few where you are relying on shallow DOF and for that the 6D has definite advantages.

You shoot interiors and this will be swings and roundabouts - the 80D has anti-flicker which could be very useful. In my experience my 7DII is decent image quality at moderately high ISO (3200) but really falls down when I shoot at that and try to either recover shadows and/or crop significantly. I know that the 80D has a demonstrable improvement in sensor over the 7D2 but nothing I have seen tells me it will override the shortcomings compared to FF. 

As said previously, your PF is so varied it is hard to make a definite recommendation but the key thing is to work out how you shoot rather than what you shoot. 
But from your portfolio the question I would be asking is not 'which camera' but 'why would I buy the 80D over the 6D?'


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

It seems you mostly shoot in bright mid-day lighting where either option will be comparable with the low ISOs being used. The 6D would better leverage the quality glass you have. However, the 6D AF is going to be a step backwards and will significantly reduce your keeper rate for moving subjects. Also, you will lose the reach for the occasional wildlife shot. An option not mentioned here is possibly pick up a 5DIII on eBay. I've looked recently and Ive seen barely used copies go for $1800ish.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 18, 2016)

j-nord said:


> An option not mentioned here is possibly pick up a 5DIII on eBay. I've looked recently and Ive seen barely used copies go for $1800ish.


Very viable I think. Here in UK when you buy second hand from a reputable retailer you also get a short warranty and I would think that applies in most countries.


----------



## Freddell (Apr 18, 2016)

Cory said:


> If one were to upgrade from a 70D and already has a 35 2.0 IS, 85 1.8 and 200 2.8 and puts a massive weight on image quality (shooting mostly landscape, portraits, street and stage performances) would that person possibly be best served with an 80D or 6D? Would low ISO performance be similar?



Get 6D and 70-300F3.5-5.6L! 
It took me much frustration to get keepers with my 70D and Sigma 18-35f1.8. Constant focus issues, grainy pictures in low light. I even left the Sigma for Service to no avail. Took 70D to Canon service center.
I went to a shop and took one photo with a demo 6D with 24-105F4L and it focused massively more accurate and gave a much less grainy/better picture. Never looked back although I slightly miss dpaf and touch screen. Oh, the viewfinder is so much bigger and brighter on 6D.

I have covered stage shots in a wedding with the 70-300L and it focus magically on the 6D and gives very very nice results.

Dislikes on 6D: low number of cross type focus points, spot metering is center only despite focus point selection. No autofucus / dpaf point change in movie mode, no face tracking/detection.
Wifi is only connecting 2.4GHz channel 1-9 despite channels 9-12 also available in my country.

Image quality makes up for it big time. Size better than 5D for me.


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 18, 2016)

oh yes, one further point.. Concider the Eg-S focus screen if you go for the 6D. only for lenses f2.8 and wider (which is all your lenses), but shows you the real depth of field in the viewfinder, I can just about manual focus at f1.8 with this and it gives me a bit of warning when I'm too shallow.

I don't know if this is a possibility with the 80D


----------



## squarepants (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi Cory, 

I own a 6D and I've just recently done some casual testing of the new 80D - looking specifically at base ISO processing latitude and ISO noise. 

I’ve looked at the links you’ve provided – you seem to shoot a bit of everything. For your purposes - base ISO picture quality between the two could probably be described as much of a muchness. 

But -_ if it matters to you_ - base ISO processing latitude is a different prospect - the 80D is clearly superior, producing files that are a lot more malleable in all the ways cameras with superior dynamic range are normally described. In short - generally more tolerant of the usual (or occasionally extreme) processing workflows. 

The 6D – although improved over older Canon bodies - can't really compete on a level playing field in this regard. As an older generation, “pre on sensor ADC” design it will and does introduce undesirable artefacts under comparable shadow or exposure lifting. 

In terms of high ISO’s - the perceived advantage of the bigger sensor might be smaller than you think in this particular case – my own testing suggests this new APS-C device is pretty damn good – I could see shots at ISO 12800 still working at reasonable print/viewing sizes. So unless you “lived” at high ISO I’d consider the 80D more than up to the task. 

So to re-cap: Looking at your work it's hard to see a distinct "requirement" for one over the other – but by any reasonable measure the 80D would be the more capable all round body with negligible image quality differences at base ISO which is what you’ve specifically asked about – but again do note the significant nod to the 80D in terms of processing latitude. 

That said once this new technology makes its way into the next iterations of the 5 & 6D bodies the above comments will likely no longer apply. Until then – if I was buying one today – I’d probably get a 80D.


----------



## candc (Apr 20, 2016)

the new 80d appears to be a big step forward in iq for canon crop cameras. the only thing the 6d would have over the 80d is the super shallow dof if that's what you are after. everything else the 80d is as good or better so i would go with the 80d as a primary camera.


----------



## Cory (Apr 20, 2016)

I've been on the fence, but some early 80D shots look really good. 
The 70D will be gone in a few days and I think I'm leaning towards the ADD as the all-arounder.
Thanks again.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 20, 2016)

I have not touched my 6D since I got the 80D. I am very pleased with the detail; note the tiny filaments on this four inch long flower.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 20, 2016)

Also, center point AF seems better than with the 6D. I easily got a duck's head when the duck was standing in tall grass that partially obscured it's head.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 20, 2016)

squarepants said:


> Hi Cory,
> 
> I own a 6D and I've just recently done some casual testing of the new 80D - looking specifically at base ISO processing latitude and ISO noise.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the results of your comparative test.
Welcome to canonrumors.


----------



## Luds34 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm surprised no one has asked the common question (or maybe I missed it), what is your 70D not doing, or holding you back from accomplishing that you feel a 6D or 80D will?

Because, if you were going for narrow DOF, or wanting high ISO, there is at least a case to be made for a full frame camera. But otherwise, I just don't see going from a 70D to an 80D as anything that would feel revolutionary.

Is that your only glass? I instantly noticed wide angle shots (saw a 10-18). If that is indeed your only glass, and you have ebay money to spend , maybe a new lens (or two) might be a better use of your funds.

As someone who used the 70D almost exclusively for a year, I can tell you it was a great camera and did not hold me back. I can also tell you that once I bought a 6D I had to force myself to pick up the 70D on occasion to use it.

I personally would do one of the following:


Keep the 70D (upgrade down the road to a 6D2, 90D, etc.)
Invest in a new lens (you do have a varied portfolio, continue to explore, maybe macro, etc.)
Add a 6D to compliment the 70D (use the right body for the moment/outing)

But I don't think you should just straight up replace the 70D with an 80D or 6D.

By the way, some great shots in there! Happy shooting!


----------



## Cory (Apr 20, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> I'm surprised no one has asked the common question (or maybe I missed it), what is your 70D not doing, or holding you back from accomplishing that you feel a 6D or 80D will?
> 
> Because, if you were going for narrow DOF, or wanting high ISO, there is at least a case to be made for a full frame camera. But otherwise, I just don't see going from a 70D to an 80D as anything that would feel revolutionary.
> 
> ...


Thanks for saying. I got scared, took the 70D off of ebay and put my gear in the car ready to capture something cool in my travels. It occurred to me that, on the basic of GASious confusion, that my "perfect" camera maybe isn't yet out and it might not even matter regardless. So with my burning urge to spend some money I'm going to get two spare SDHC cards and call it a day; for now...
Many thanks for talking me off the ledge.


----------



## j-nord (Apr 21, 2016)

Cory said:


> Thanks for saying. I got scared, took the 70D off of ebay and put my gear in the car ready to capture something cool in my travels. It occurred to me that, on the basic of GASious confusion, that my "perfect" camera maybe isn't yet out and it might not even matter regardless. So with my burning urge to spend some money I'm going to get two spare SDHC cards and call it a day; for now...
> Many thanks for talking me off the ledge.



I think you made a good decision. At the very least, the longer you wait the cheaper the 5DIII, 6D, 80D etc get. In the meantime you could get a much wider lens or a much longer lens to complement what you already have!


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2016)

I am consider moving from 6D to 80D...


----------



## Luds34 (Apr 21, 2016)

Cory said:


> Many thanks for talking me off the ledge.



Awesome! Glad I could talk you off the ledge. 

Yeah I got a bit carried away at one point myself. I finally consolidated equipment and have very few plans on any big purchases this year. Focusing on getting out and shooting! So far I only bought a 135mm f/2L and that was because it has been on my long time wish list and an opportunity came up I couldn't say no to! 

The only thing on my wish list is a new DSLR at some point that is equal to my 6D, but with more focus points. I do miss the 70D and what it did for me on tracking or just using off center focus points.

Again, good choice I feel. Have fun shooting!


----------



## YellowJersey (Apr 21, 2016)

Given what you've posted, I'd say the 80D. You seem to shoot quite a bit at longer focal lengths and the APS-C will give you the extra reach. Plus, I wouldn't recommend a 6D if you're shooting sports or wildlife due to the less sophisticated autofocus system. My guess is that a 5D mkIV would be out of your price point (I'm probably going to a 6D mkII from my 5D mkIII). 

I don't think the 6D's full frame sensor would even give you much of an advantage in low light since the 80D's sensor, despite being APS-C, is a lot newer and doing pretty well. 

I can understand the urge to pull the trigger on new gear sooner rather than later, but if you can wait, maybe hold out for the 6D mkII? That way you have all your options on the table and can make a better assessment? A friend of mine bought the 5D mkII right before the 5D mkIII was announced and really regretted it since he really doesn't like the autofocus in the 5D mkII. 

Alternatively, maybe try renting both the 80D and a 6D, have a play with them, do some pixel peeping, and see which is best for you?


----------



## Cory (Apr 21, 2016)

Not all is lost - a $5 Sensei step-up ring just arrived so I can use my 67mm filters on my 85 1.8 lens.


----------

